# Chronic small vessel ischemic change



## tmlbwells (May 5, 2009)

What is the proper code to use for "chronic small vessel ischemic change?"  I've never been sure of the best code to use.

Thanks


----------



## Radcoder1313 (May 7, 2009)

I use 437.1 when coding ischemic changes of the brain.


----------



## tmlbwells (May 8, 2009)

Thanks.  That's what I've used as well, and I just wondered if there was something better.


----------

